# Ryan Tubridy has been confirmed, getting Gerry Ryans spot



## Towger (10 Jun 2010)

Ryan Tubridy has been confirmed as the new host of RTÉ 2fm's flagship 9-11am programme.

Discuss...


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2010)

Well...I don't like him.  But then again I don't like very many people I suppose.

In fairness he's well informed generally, fairly professional and seems to have the 'common touch'. I guess he was the logical choice.


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2010)

I wonder who will replace Tubridy?
Would Craig Doyle do the job?


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Jun 2010)

Should suit him I'd say - needs to develop more common touch though.

Is it an obvious promotion then??, I thought Radio 1 was more where the serious business is done. Thought 2FM had lost loads of ground in last decade.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jun 2010)

I am shocked ..

.. that someone could mis-spell *G*erry Ryan's name


----------



## VOR (10 Jun 2010)

There's a shocker. Man with RTE family connections gets RTE job with 33% less hours and no doubt more pay. They'd nearly give him the news if Dobson was to retire. 
I won't be tuning in to 2fm any time soon.


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2010)

What RTE  family connections ?
How is it 33% less hours?


----------



## mathepac (10 Jun 2010)

VOR said:


> ... I won't be tuning in to 2fm any time soon.


+1. I only ever heard the previous slot-holder accidentally; I'll take extreme measures to avoid repeat accidents when Turbidity hits those air-waves.


----------



## Romulan (10 Jun 2010)

And why on earth did RTE think it was worthy of an extended interview with Mr. RT (on his holidays) on the 6 o'clock news?

It should have been labelled as free advertising.


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2010)

Because that is typical of RTE.

When they are stuck for a guest on the late late,they just get someone to run into the canteen and see what member of staff is free.lol..

There is an awful lot of one RTE person interviewing another RTE person..


----------



## huskerdu (11 Jun 2010)

VOR said:


> There's a shocker. Man with RTE family connections gets RTE job with 33% less hours and no doubt more pay. They'd nearly give him the news if Dobson was to retire.
> I won't be tuning in to 2fm any time soon.



What RTE connections does he have ?  I know he has family who are senior in FF, but how is this an RTE connection ?

By my calculations a 2 hour show is 100% more hours than the 1 hour show he currently presents , can you explain your maths ?

RTE have announced that his pay in not changing. 

BTW, not a big fan, just asking you to explain your statements


----------



## Sunny (11 Jun 2010)

huskerdu said:


> What RTE connections does he have ? I know he has family who are senior in FF, but how is this an RTE connection ?


 
His Grandfather used to be chairman of RTE authority. Not sure that is why he got the job though!


----------



## VOR (11 Jun 2010)

huskerdu said:


> What RTE connections does he have ?  I know he has family who are senior in FF, but how is this an RTE connection ?
> 
> By my calculations a 2 hour show is 100% more hours than the 1 hour show he currently presents , can you explain your maths ?
> 
> RTE have announced that his pay in not changing.



Sunny answered the first. It's worth considering that when you see the people who have left RTE over the years because they did not get opportunities. 

Ryan did 3 hours. Tubridy is taking his slot but only doing 2. 

If RTE said his salary is not going up I believe them. Afterall salaries are disclosed and transparent. No doubt 2011 will see him compensated.

Just in case any one is under any illusion about my thoughts on Tubridy, I want to make it perfectly clear that I abhor the man. He's a cross between Noel V. Ginnity and Gay Byrne.


----------



## Liamos (11 Jun 2010)

I'm sure he wouldn't mind being compared to Gay Byrne. Was he not our greatest broadcaster?


----------



## huskerdu (11 Jun 2010)

Sunny said:


> His Grandfather used to be chairman of RTE authority. Not sure that is why he got the job though!



His Grandfather was the chairman of the RTE authority between 1966-1970. 
Hardly counts as influence on the current managemet, even though I think they are seriously conservative 

According to Wikipedia, when Todd Andres became head of the RTE authority he was asked the difference between his new job as director of RTÉ and his old  job as head of the national transport system, he is reputed to have  declared, "RTÉ carries more passengers"


Tubridy got the job because RTE have little imagination and not much courage when it comes to encouraging new talent.
The Gerry Ryan show pulls in huge amounts of advertising that they cant afford to do without for the amount of time it would take to build up a new audience, so they went with the safe opinion which they hooe will keep the numbers up and the advertisers happy. 

Its shows up, yet again, that they need to be fostering upand coming talent  so they have plenty of choice of replacements for big shows when they need it.


----------



## Shawady (11 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> I wonder who will replace Tubridy?


 

Katherine Thomas has covered for him on his radio show recently.


----------



## Sunny (11 Jun 2010)

huskerdu said:


> Hardly counts as influence on the current managemet, even though I think they are seriously conservative


 
That's why I said



Sunny said:


> Not sure that is why he got the job though!


 
Tubridy got it because he a proven ratings winner. Gerry Ryan's show was very important to RTE from an advertising point of view. You can't expect them to just hand the slot over to a novice.


----------



## PyritePete (11 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> Because that is typical of RTE.
> 
> When they are stuck for a guest on the late late,they just get someone to run into the canteen and see what member of staff is free.lol..
> 
> There is an awful lot of one RTE person interviewing another RTE person..


 
Same for TV3, just a re-hash of programmes that fill the morning


----------



## ney001 (30 Jul 2010)

Last day of Colm and Lucy show today THANK FECK! 

No more genius comments from Kennedy!

Now, if only they could sort out the newsreaders pronunciation - she's talking this morning about skeleeeetal remains found in Meath, yesterday it was a shooting in Bellamaddina.


----------



## VOR (18 Aug 2010)

Has this started and if so, how is ol' Tubs getting on?


----------



## ney001 (18 Aug 2010)

VOR said:


> Has this started and if so, how is ol' Tubs getting on?



Na next Monday  

I believe Jim Jim is leaving 2fm and Hayes is staying according to the papers today anyway. - wish the two of them would feck off


----------



## ney001 (20 Aug 2010)

Tubbers actually started today


----------



## Caveat (20 Aug 2010)

Yeah heard a bit of him by mistake. Kind of a Byrne/Ryan hybrid wannabe I suppose. Still irritates the hell out of me.


----------



## ney001 (20 Aug 2010)

Caveat said:


> Yeah heard a bit of him by mistake. Kind of a Byrne/Ryan hybrid wannabe I suppose. Still irritates the hell out of me.



Gotta say I like Tubbers on radio not TV - am delighted he's taken over the slot and I don't have to listen to the other donkeys anymore!


----------

